# Franklin County



## Marlin44 (Nov 1, 2016)

I am in Franklin county just outside the Hart county line. Acorns are falling and the deer are using them. Also hitting my food plots hard and with no rain they are eating them to the dirt. Seeing doe's and small bucks, Watch a older spike ( must be 2.5 yrs old, may harvest him later in the season) chase 4 doe's around the food plots for an hour Saturday. Fun to watch and listen to him grunt. Ayone else with any news from Franklin or Hart county?


----------



## ncman (Nov 1, 2016)

I am in Hart County, Reed Creek area. Rock Springs Rd to be exact. I'm not seeing much as far as action. I know they are there, but I think I have pressured them into moving a lot at night.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 2, 2016)

This weekend i saw a good sized buck come by with his nose to the ground. To far and moving to shoot. No other deer activity. I this the warm weather has em movin at night. Hart county area


----------



## MillerDog (Nov 4, 2016)

Not much action on my place in Franklin either. Have seen a few late in the evening when it was to dark to shoot. All my activity on the cameras are at night. 9pm, 12am, 3am and just before light at 6am. Seems like they are around every 3 hrs until the sun comes up.


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 4, 2016)

*carnesville*

I hunt in Carnesville, and the activity has been pitiful.  I got to hunt about 8 times (4 mornings, 4 afternoons) this past week.  I saw a grand total of 6 deer.  All in the mornings around 9AM.  I did have a decent 8 point and a 4 point come through cruising this morning at 9.  All my cameras have deer moving after dark in the 12-3AM range.  Acorns everywhere so its hard to target where they will be.  Good luck.


----------



## thomasa (Nov 11, 2016)

Anybody been seeing any rut activity? We have permission to hunt 50 acres but have not been this year. When do they start chasing does up that way? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 11, 2016)

Saw several bucks chasing does Wednesday morning in Hart County.


----------



## MillerDog (Nov 11, 2016)

The week before Thanksgiving and the week of Thanksgiving is when I have always seen peak rutting activity. This year though, I couldn't call it. Nothing seems to be regular due to the weather. I have yet to see a scrape on the ground. I do have small bucks on the camera now that are trailing does so maybe it is getting ready to break.


----------



## ncman (Nov 14, 2016)

I hunt 70 acres in Hart County and have yet to see a scrape as well. Plenty of rubs...but no scrapes. Watched a doe and fawn creep through Sunday morning in the rain and waited patiently for a buck to be following her, but no dice.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 16, 2016)

Yesterday in hart county i saw a doe early mornin who was checkin behind her constantly, never saw the buck. Later in the day saw a small buck runnin down the road, actin all crazy.


----------



## marknga (Nov 17, 2016)

Hunted in Franklin County, Carnesville last Thursday and Friday. Thursday I saw a total of 10 deer that morning, the 1st one being a decent 8 that came in to rattling grunt sequence. 
Hunted the same stand Friday and didn't see anything.

Haven't seen a scrape or rub yet. 
Y'all be careful out there, them woods are dry. Scary how dry.
Good luck


----------



## ncman (Nov 18, 2016)

It picked up for me out in the Reed Creek area of Hartwell the past couple days. Had 2 different bucks come in to check out tending grunts sequences. 

After only seeing deer a few times all season so far, I've saw deer 3 straight hunts. Still haven't saw a scrape however. Plenty of rubs.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm not far from Reed Creek, I'm in Mt Olivet. I've had pawed spots and rubs for a while but only in real thick brush.


----------



## ncman (Nov 18, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> I'm not far from Reed Creek, I'm in Mt Olivet. I've had pawed spots and rubs for a while but only in real thick brush.




I'm on Rock Springs Rd. off Mt. Olivet. I think your the guy I PMed several weeks ago asking if you still had the fire brick.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

ncman said:


> I'm on Rock Springs Rd. off Mt. Olivet. I think your the guy I PMed several weeks ago asking if you still had the fire brick.



That was me. 
I returned your pm, yep still got them.


----------



## ncman (Nov 20, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> That was me.
> I returned your pm, yep still got them.



I don't show anything in my inbox. Weird.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 20, 2016)

ncman said:


> I don't show anything in my inbox. Weird.



No biggie, just let me know if you want them.


----------



## ncman (Nov 21, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> No biggie, just let me know if you want them.



Yes sir I do


----------



## thomasa (Nov 23, 2016)

*Chasing*

Anyone seeing any chasing. We are going to hunt in carnesville this weekend. It will be our first time on this property but I will post what i see. Good luck everyone


----------



## rts2271 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm off 51 about 2 miles west of exit 160. Seeing a lot of movement this season. Lots of rubs.


----------



## thomasa (Nov 25, 2016)

*Tomorrow*

Going tomorrow morning! We just hung 2 stands in carnesville so hopefully we will get a shot.


----------



## thomasa (Dec 6, 2016)

Hunted in carnesville 2 times, no deer and hunted 1 evening and heard tons of coyotes! Must be a real yote problem on this land. Good luck to all!


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 6, 2016)

*seen a pack of 4*

the week before Thanksgiving. I was able to shoot two of them. They were stalking turkeys I had just seen 15 mins prior.

As far as deer, we have seen no real signs of a rut and as far as I know only harvested two deer on 300 acres.


----------



## marknga (Dec 7, 2016)

Headed up tonight to hunt with Dad tomorrow. 
Give y'all an update.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 17, 2016)

My Carnesville food plot FINALLY sprouted following the early December rains. With only 29 days left in the season I'm hoping the radish, turnip and rye grass sprouts will bring additional activity to our property during light hours.   All the activity we've seen this season (from the cameras) occurs well after dark....


----------



## MillerDog (Dec 23, 2016)

My plots are just starting to get the green fuzz look too. Glad to see the rain and the warm weather still hanging around to give it a boost. The 2nd rut was on at my place last week. I had a nice 8ptr running does and grunting along with a spike and small 6ptr following in his footsteps. I had him in my scope 2 times but decided to let him go since there are only a few more weeks to go. Can't wait to see him next year.


----------



## sweatequity (Dec 23, 2016)

*8 and 5 pointer*

I saw a small 8 and 5 pointer traveling together yesterday. First deer I have seen in three weeks.


----------

